# 480/277, 240/120, 208/120 in same bldg



## THARMON (Mar 21, 2010)

Is there a industry standard or code color for 3 diff systems in the same bldg 480/277, 240/120 high leg, 208/120 the thing i cant figure is the brn yellow org for 480 , but then i have the high leg to mark org or red , red would be used for the 208/120. My code book is at the shop and this has been bugging me all day. I think i can make up my own color code but i want to do whats been done in other bldgs


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

200.6(D) of the 2008.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have only worked on one building that had all 3 of those. 480/277 was brown,orange,yellow,gray. The 240/120 was black,red,white and the 208/120 was black,red,blue,white.


----------



## THARMON (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks, but the 240/120 is three phase and we cant have the same color used on two systems , right?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Tharmon: Check your PM box.


----------



## THARMON (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks i will look that up


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Voltage would be almost the same on both systems black-red and each to the white.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Never worked on a building with all three of those voltages available..... two, yes, but not all three.......most are usually 277/480 and 120/208


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Innovative said:


> Never worked on a building with all three of those voltages available..... two, yes, but not all three.......most are usually 277/480 and 120/208


 Yea most buildings that I work in are the same way. For some reason the phone guy said 208v would mess up his equip. and he told the GC that he needed 240v so we set a XFMR to get the voltage that he wanted.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Yea most buildings that I work in are the same way. For some reason the phone guy said 208v would mess up his equip. and he told the GC that he needed 240v so we set a XFMR to get the voltage that he wanted.


 
What equipment does 'the phone guy' have that needs 240?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> What equipment does 'the phone guy' have that needs 240?


 I don't remember what equipment he had that needed 240v but I do remember putting several L630R's in. I was done with the parking deck by the time they started putting in there equip.


----------

